# Best balcony pee/poop device



## lkwilson (Mar 6, 2011)

When we had to move to peeing/pooping on the balcony instead of pee pads inside we just moved the pee pads out there. It's pretty windy here in Dallas so without one of those holder thingy's they don't work well. We have three balconies that we use, one off the bedroom that he uses in the morning, one where we sit every night for dinner or a glass of wine and then one other that is out of the hot sun in the afternoon.

He's really good about going out there now and I'm wondering if it's time to transition to a better method. Also need to start getting him to go on his walk, thinking of taking a pee pad with me to the doggy poop area and seeing if he'll get the message.

Litter box? Potty Patch? I'm leery of doing just the concrete because of smell (neighbor does it and throws the poop off onto bushes below. Gross, don't know how they deal with the pee)

All suggestions welcome.


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

We use something similar to the Ugodog. You put the pee pad inside and he will know what to do. I bought mine at Ebay, it is called Purmi toilet and it is less expensive than the Ugodog, although smaller, I think. Here is a picture.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

lkwilson said:


> When we had to move to peeing/pooping on the balcony instead of pee pads inside we just moved the pee pads out there. It's pretty windy here in Dallas so without one of those holder thingy's they don't work well. We have three balconies that we use, one off the bedroom that he uses in the morning, one where we sit every night for dinner or a glass of wine and then one other that is out of the hot sun in the afternoon.
> 
> He's really good about going out there now and I'm wondering if it's time to transition to a better method. Also need to start getting him to go on his walk, thinking of taking a pee pad with me to the doggy poop area and seeing if he'll get the message.
> 
> ...


Well, that is pretty tacky and disgusting! (tossing the poop into the bushes) The balconies are concrete? When you mentioned before that your trainer wanted your pup only using the balcony, I envisioned wood and pee draining through the cracks! ound: We used the UgoDog here and liked that method. I just used newspaper (several layers) under the grate and threw them in the outside garbage once a day. However, he has gone outside since about 8-9 months of age so probably had less pee than an adult dog would. Used toilet paper or Kleenex to lift the poop off the top and threw that in the toilet - Augie has firm poop so it never got into the grates. And it was easy to throw in the bathtub and use the hand-held shower head to clean with hot water and bleach. Some are using the grassy type trays - maybe someone will share how they feel they are to clean.


----------



## lkwilson (Mar 6, 2011)

Yes very tacky, I almost said something to him when I saw him do it... but glad I didn't because I met his wife later that morning and they have a Hav! So Coach will have a playmate as soon as they get back from their month long trip to Italy.

As time goes on I might say something... I'm pretty bad about being blunt.

Don't think the neighbors below would appreciate wood balconies with Coach pee & poop raining down :biggrin1:

So it sounds like you were pretty much doing the same thing I'm doing with the pee pads and the lock down tray. picking up the poop into the toilet and throwing away the pad at the end of the day. I may just need to invest in two more of them.


----------

